# Heating Suggestions



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

My bedroom is in the basement which is where Lulu and Lucas have their cages that they sleep in. I'm on a narcotic pain patch and need to stay cool which is why in downstairs however in the winter it does get pretty cool. 

I want to either get a safe heating element for the entire room or something just for the two cages. I am looking for suggestions. 

If I get an element to do the entire room, which is preferred, I need something very safe of course. I also need something that won't be too much to run. My parents whom I live with often complain about hydro in the winter understandable as I also have heated water buckets going for the horses. 

The other option is getting something for just the cages. I don't really want to go this route because they'll still be chilly when having play time or having cuddles outside of their cages. However I might have to look at this if I can't find a suitable option for the above. Do they make heat lamps or heating pads for birds? Are they safe? For heat lamps, if they make them, would they add to making a female more hormonal? I want to keep the hormones to a minimum. 

Thanks!


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

One can buy heat pads for reptiles so the same or something similar, could always be placed under the cage, or perhaps just under half the cage.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If we're talking an entire room space heaters are a good bet.

Either a red light bulb or a reptile heating element (the sort that screw in like a bulb) plugged into a reptile thermostat will work for just the cages. I do notice a difference in the temperature of a room with a 250 watt red light bulb or reptile heating element but that might vary a little depending on the room you're keeping them in, what temperature we're keeping the cages at, and how far away the light is from the cages. I can't say if a red light bulb will effect hormones, but I do know red lights are softer on birds eyes and reptile heating elements do not give off any light at all.

No matter what option you choose you will not want your birds playing around them. I would give them a heavy wing clip and put the heater someplace high.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There are heat panels made for birds but they're expensive. http://www.avitec.com/Avi-Temp-Infrared-Heat-Panels-p/ihp.htm

If you buy some kind of heater made for humans, check very carefully to find out whether it uses Teflon. Many of them do, and they don't always tell you about it. If you google for Teflon-free heaters the results will show you some brand names, and you can contact the manufacturer for any brand that you're not sure about.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The two that I see suggested a lot, and are safe for birds, are…

Ceramic heaters – I would suggest getting one with a fan, this will spread the heat (especially if it is a large area), and the good thing with this one is, it won’t give you a high electricity bill so they don’t cost much to run. 

Oil filled heaters – These are used more, the heat comes from all sides and not just one side, which people find better. Also, they remain cool, so if a bird happens to land on it, they are not going to burn their feet. This one doesn’t cost much to run either.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

On the Dr. Foster and Smith website they also have the K & H warmer. It's a cheaper alternative to the Avi-temps. And it's on sale right now! 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=26388&prodid=54573&catid=5


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions! I'm going to go over them with my parents and see what they go for. If prefer heating my entire room or half of it anyways as even I get cold however my main concern is keeping my babies warm. I want them to be able to play and cuddle with me in my room without being cold too so I feel that heating my room is the best option. 

I love the idea of the thing they can snuggle up next to! I may look into that for their upstairs cages. Lulu would live it. She's happiest when it's 55 degrees Celsius out.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

There is also the sanded thermo perch. It's a new design from the old thermo perch because that one had a surface birds would slip off on. Their nails get trimmed, they stay on, and they get warm! With the warmer pad and the thermo perch I would watch to see if they get too hot if you get them. Some of those product have a chance to be flawed from the start and could burn your tiel. So I would test it separately on your hand if you buy them before putting them in the cage. They take a few hours to warm up I've read. :S

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5771+9364+26387&pcatid=26387


----------

